# Draw something for the person above you!



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I participated in a thread like this in another forum, and thought maybe we could try it here! I think it's a fun and rewarding way to get motivated, practice, and improve our art.

*Whether you are a beginner with no prior experience, or you have been drawing for years, anyone can participate! All skill levels are welcome. 
*
*How it works:* All you need to do is draw something for the last poster (aka the person above you) Insert your drawing into your post, and request something for the next person to draw.

To get this thread started here's my request for the person below me:

You can choose between drawing a corgi or a cute bonsai tree


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm the worst drawer on Earth, lol. I hope you were talking about a corgi dog. Anyways here he goes.....










Can you draw me a puffin? Pls and thank you .


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks so much for the cute corgi! And yes I did mean dog. ^^










Here's your Puffin I hope you like it c:

Can you please draw me a german shepherd, or whatever comes to mind when you think of my username, or maybe your favorite food with a cute little face on it (like my avatar)?  Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## akirasan (May 20, 2016)

Sorry, I have only seen this thread today :S But I really like this idea so I drew you this german shepherd 










Could you draw me any character from Zootopia? Thanks :grin2:


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

this is me when i smile lol. Please ignore the random writing on the paper. I didn't have any paper lol

Draw me some koi fish please c:


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

KOI! KOI!









Ti keep the Chinese theme going i would like a chinese style dragon!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

My drawing skills are ****, but here goes nothing. Looks like a drunk, rabid dog! Ha 


For the person below, draw another Chinese dragon or a Western dragon!


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

coeur_brise said:


> My drawing skills are ****, but here goes nothing. Looks like a drunk, rabid dog! Ha
> 
> For the person below, draw another Chinese dragon or a Western dragon!











The next person can draw a ladybug, a rose or the type of bird they see the most where they live.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> My drawing skills are ****, but here goes nothing. Looks like a drunk, rabid dog! Ha
> 
> For the person below, draw another Chinese dragon or a Western dragon!





Silent Memory said:


> The next person can draw a ladybug, a rose or the type of bird they see the most where they live.


those were some of the most beautiful dragons i have ever seen!


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Bawsome said:


> those were some of the most beautiful dragons i have ever seen!


Thanks.  Your fish was good.


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

Respect for having the patience to draw all those dragon scales.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

akirasan said:


> Sorry, I have only seen this thread today :S But I really like this idea so I drew you this german shepherd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg that German Shepherd is amazing!! Thank you so much! c: You know what's a weird coincidence? I actually own a german shepherd named Akira. x)



Silent Memory said:


> The next person can draw a ladybug, a rose or the type of bird they see the most where they live.


I did a quick doodle attempting to make a human-chibi version of a ladybug, I hope that's okay. xD










Person below me draw a fictional character eating a slice of pizza (any fictional character can be a human, animal, robot, etc.)


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Bbpuff said:


> Person below me draw a fictional character eating a slice of pizza (any fictional character can be a human, animal, robot, etc.)


Tried to include all of the above. Beware of robo cassowary!










Person below me, please draw a hobo lying down in a park whispering, "Tell me your secrets grass."


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Bbpuff said:


> I did a quick doodle attempting to make a human-chibi version of a ladybug, I hope that's okay. xD


That's very nice  Thanks.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Zatch said:


> Tried to include all of the above. Beware of robo cassowary!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So this thread is extremely old, but I really felt like drawing and couldn't pass up this concept.

So sorry for this being so late if you ever see this! (I suggest opening it in a new tab to see the full size)










I'm not sure if anyone would still be interested in participating in this...
But in case anyone is up for it... Draw the secrets of the grass! xD


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Bbpuff said:


> So this thread is extremely old, but I really felt like drawing and couldn't pass up this concept.
> 
> So sorry for this being so late if you ever see this! (I suggest opening it in a new tab to see the full size)
> 
> ...


okay, so here are the secrets of the grass










for anyone who might want to draw next, draw a person with 2 mustaches


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

EBecca said:


> okay, so here are the secrets of the grass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awh, I knew someone here drew a lovely drawing of a man with 2 mustaches, but unfortunately it's not up anymore.. :c Anyways I decided to redo this prompt for you. Did this with mspaint and a trackpad due to laziness. x)










Person below me, draw any cartoon/anime character! :yes


----------



## secret history (Jan 16, 2014)

Your avatar looks like Aiko or maybe another Inio Asano character, so here's an Aiko & Pun Pun sketch for you! This time Aiko gets to be central. We never really got to hear much of her side of the story, it's sad.

Person below can... draw me your ideal pet (must not yet be an existing species).


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

old thread but I wanted to revive. My ideal fantasy pet is a mix between a cat and dragon lol (I suck at cat anatomy sorry)

If anyone decides to respond, draw your favorite female character idk.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

roxslide said:


> If anyone decides to respond, draw your favorite female character idk.


does a create-a-character work? She was from an old video game I used to love playing growing up, you customize your own and fight monsters. [Phantasy Star Online I on Nintendo gamecube]

(I am not a great drawer by any stretch)









Next person...draw something sweet


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> does a create-a-character work? She was from an old video game I used to love playing growing up, you customize your own and fight monsters. [Phantasy Star Online I on Nintendo gamecube]
> 
> (I am not a great drawer by any stretch)
> 
> ...


aw, she's cute!

my image is purposefully bad quality because it is doesn't really make sense... what is anatomy? what is physics? i sure don't know

it made sense in my head at least, I was thinking about summer since it's so hot in my area right now










um next person, draw me a ship! (romantic... or a boat, your choice lol... or extra points if you draw two boats in love haha)


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Drawing with a half broken mouse sucks.

I want a Cat Ninja!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Aww, I love it!! Funny enough I was kind of imagining that myself. Summer = ice cream & swimming/bikinis. 


roxslide said:


> aw, she's cute!
> 
> my image is purposefully bad quality because it is doesn't really make sense... what is anatomy? what is physics? i sure don't know
> 
> ...


I love it! Cute little love boats :3


birddookie said:


> Drawing with a half broken mouse sucks.
> 
> I want a Cat Ninja!


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Aww, I love it!! Funny enough I was kind of imagining that myself. Summer = ice cream & swimming/bikinis.
> 
> I love it! Cute little love boats :3


Thank you. 

Y'all have great artistic skills, you and @roxslide are great renaissance women. :smile2:


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

birddookie said:


> I want a Cat Ninja!


I tried to doodle it &#129335;‍♀

I'd like someone to draw baby Groot &#128578;


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

aqwsderf said:


> I'd like someone to draw baby Groot &#128578;


Fiiine. I'll keep trying.

Next person draw Dodger from Oliver and Company!


----------



## Krum (Dec 11, 2010)

Dodger. Just as you remember him.

Draw Colonel Sanders.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Krum said:


> Dodger. Just as you remember him


Oh my gosh what has happened to Dodger. Life has not been good &#128514;

(Very nicely done though)


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Krum said:


> Draw Colonel Sanders.


&#128578;










Next person draw a magic carpet


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

I can see why no one wanted to draw the magic carpet lmao. Also trying to even remotely color it on my phone is terrible anyway here it is &#128516;










Next person try to draw a pineapple under the sea


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

aqwsderf said:


> Next person try to draw a pineapple under the sea











The next person has to draw a skull.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

akirasan said:


> Sorry, I have only seen this thread today :S But I really like this idea so I drew you this german shepherd


Damn. I love it!


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Kindly draw several dancing peanuts in top hats


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Alpha Tauri said:


> Kindly draw several dancing peanuts in top hats


This is very good.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Silent Memory said:


> This is very good.


I appreciate your kind words


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

^ I love it!


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Sheska said:


> Could someone draw a firebird?


I tried, but someone else might have to draw it. Mine don't look very healthy.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Its a dog, but can be adapted for most animals, and it represents my inability to improve at all from when I was 3. I seriously cant do any better.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

My snake has actually got worse


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Sheska said:


> Could someone draw a firebird?


I googled firebird and it was a car lol but I assume you meant like a pheonix. I was messing around with my phone editing app...lots of "fire" /forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_smile_big.png

Next person draw Cruella de Vil with a dalmation face mask


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

aqwsderf said:


> I googled firebird and it was a car lol but I assume you meant like a pheonix. I was messing around with my phone editing app...lots of "fire" /forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_smile_big.png
> 
> Next person draw Cruella de Vil with a dalmation face mask


Beautiful phoenix.

My version of Cruella de Vil wearing a dalmation face mask haha.

Next person draw goths sunbathing.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Replicante said:


> Beautiful phoenix.
> 
> My version of Cruella de Vil wearing a dalmation face mask haha.


Lol very nice. Cruella has some curves ; )



Sheska said:


> Yeah, in Slavic mythology phoenix is called a firebird and the colours that you've used are just how I remember it. Thank you.


Ah perfect &#128513;


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

aqwsderf said:


> I googled firebird and it was a car lol but I assume you meant like a pheonix. I was messing around with my phone editing app...lots of "fire" /forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_smile_big.png
> 
> Next person draw Cruella de Vil with a dalmation face mask


Looks like a 3 yr old drew it, other than that its ok.

jk o/c

I wouldnt know where to begin with a firebird, think I'll stick to my area of expertise, wildlife and portraits


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Sheska said:


> I think one is a rare enough occurrence... (had to look that one up, as I can't draw from my imagination).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have now officially become my idol. :yes I cannot draw. :no Not at all.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Sheska said:


> I think one is a rare enough occurrence... (had to look that one up, as I can't draw from my imagination).


So cool! I loved it. You're very good :yes.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This is a cool idea for a thread. I did something similar once but got too many requests and gave up after three I think. I haven't done any drawing etc for years now though.


----------

